# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Dé oplossing voor neussprayverslaving!

## Nell

Ja, echt waar, ik heb DE OPLOSSING gevonden voor mijn neusspray verslaving!

Ben zelf jaren verslaafd geweest aan die rommel en ook al bij mijn huisarts geweest om er vanaf te komen.
Kreeg van de huisarts een andere spray die ik een week moest gebruiken.....helaas hielp dat niet.
En de (goed bedoelde) adviezen om gewoon een week te stoppen met dat spul, valt ook niet mee en is verzekerd om te mislukken mijns inziens.
Heb heel veel reacties gelezen op dit forum en de problemen rond dit onderwerp zijn zeer herkenbaar.

De oplossing die ik heb gevonden, heb ik nog niet gelezen op dit forum, en zal denk ik voor iedereen daarom DE OPLOSSING zijn voor jullie problemen.

Ik ben nu 3 weken van mijn neusspray verslaving af!!
En zonder veel moeite en zonder ( eeuwige) verstopte neus!

DE OPLOSSING heet: AIRMAX
Zie : www.airmax.nu

Gewoon even op de site kijken, staan ook de verkooppunten op!

Kosten: 7,99

Ik liep er toevallig tegenaan in het Kruidvat, ik gebruik het apparaatje alleen s'nachts en overdag heb ik het niet nodig, heb de hele dag lucht en een open neus!!
Het werkte bij mij gelijk!
Ik vind het echt ongelovelijk dat zo'n "simpel" dingetje mij van mijn verslaving heeft afgeholpen, dit had ik jaren eerder moeten weten zeg!
Het enige nadeel is voor mij, dat ik wel een zeer gevoelige neus kreeg, de binnenkant, tegen het neus tussenschot, wordt bij mij erg gevoelig en pijnlijk, maar het gaat wel over.
Ben nu 3 weken zonder spray, maar gebruik nog wel elke nacht de Airmax.

Lieve mensen, ga dit allemaal eens proberen, ik ben echt benieuwd of jullie er ook mee geholpen zijn!

Huisartsen moeten dit ook weten, om mensen zo beter te kunnen helpen.

Geef het door aan iedereen, maak er flink reclame over!

Ik hoor graag jullie reacties over het gebruik van de Airmax!

Allemaal veel succes!


Liefs en groetjes,

Nell :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Nell, 

Bedankt voor je tip! Hoop dat het voor vele een redding mag zijn! 

Dat je een gevoelige en pijnlijke neus kreeg aan de binnenkant... Kan dat niet een afkickverschijnsel zijn geweest. Je bent ten slotte jaren verslaafd geweest aan neusspray's! Je lichaam mist dan wel iets, roept er als het ware even om! 

Verder vroeg ik me af hoelang en hoevaak je de Airmax hebt gebruikt? 

Knufff
petra

----------


## Nell

Hoi Petra,

het kan idd zo zijn dat mijn neus al veel geleden heeft van die neusspray en dat ik daarom zo'n gevoelige binnenkant heb.
Maar ik lees op de site van Airmax ook dat er een zachtere versie te koop is, moet ik dus nog even naar informeren in de winkel, lijkt me een goede optie.

Ik gebruik de Airmax nu een dikke 3 weken, voordat ik naar bed ga doe ik hem in, staat wel niet zo charmant ( hihihi...lachhuuhh!) maar ik slaap toch!
Als ik opsta doe ik hem gewoon weer uit en maak hem goed schoon.
Ik ben hem s'nachts eerst gaan gebruiken omdat mijn neus ook altijd dicht ging zitten als ik ging liggen/ slapen, en dat vind ik wel heel vervelend, m.a.g. ademen door mijn mond, snurken, droge keel tot pijnlijke keel in de ochtend, of s'nachts ervan wakker worden, etc.
Vanaf de eerste nacht dat ik hem gebruikt heb, heb ik geen spray meer nodig, overdag gebruik ik hem dus niet en ben sindsdien "spray-loos"!!
Heb hem 1 x een nacht niet ingedaan omdat mijn neus zo gevoelig was, gelijk weer dichte neus en toen een spray gebruikt.
Ondanks de ( tijdelijke) pijnlijke neus, toch maar de Airmax weer gaan gebruiken de volgende nacht, wat een opluchting!

Ik hoop dat het voor jou ook werkt Petra, wens je veel succes, en laat ff weten hoe die jou bevalt, oke??

Groetjes en huggs terug!

Nell

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Nell, 

Kom ik weer hoor... hoelang wil je de Airmax gebruiken? Het zou mooi zijn om uiteindelijk 's nachts helemaal niets nodig te hebben? En dan toch een rustige, pijnloze, vrije neus te hebben?
De lichtere airmax kan misschien een oplossing zijn om pijn verminderen. 




> Ik hoop dat het voor jou ook werkt Petra, wens je veel succes, en laat ff weten hoe die jou bevalt, oke??


Zelf ben ik (gelukkig) niet verslaafd aan neusspray's. Ik gebruik het enkel neusspray (op recept) als ik ga vliegen, om de buis van eustachius vrij te houden en ontstekingen te voorkomen. Duss je kan lang wachten op mijn eigen ervaring! Tenzij het ook werkt voor een internet verslaving??

Srry, ik ben een beetje melig van de medicatie en V-power. 

KNufff terug! 

petra

----------


## rachke

Hallo,
Ik gebruik al 13 jaar neusspray en wil er ook graag vanaf.
Heb al veel dingen gebruikt,maar niks helpt.
Heb je nog steeds baat bij de airmax??
Laat het me even weten of het nog werkt...
Alvast bedankt en groetjes.

Rach.

----------


## Nell

Hoi Rachke,

ik zal je het nog mooier vertellen....ik ben nu ook van de Airmax af, ben nu al een week zonder Airmax en heb nog steeds GEEN neusspray nodig gehad.
Ik heb de Airmax alleen s 'nachts gebruikt, 3 weken lang, en nu helemaal zonder.
Ik denk dat je eerst door de "ontwenningsperiode" heen moet.
Ik hoop echt dat deze "simpele" oplossing voor iedereen werkt.
Gewoon proberen meid, vandaag nog beginnen!

Laat me ff weten wat je doet...

Succes!

Groetjes,

Nell

----------


## rachke

Hoi Nell,

Ik ga morgenvroeg meteen naar de apotheek en ga m halen..
Baat het niet schaat het niet, toch??
Laat je wel weten of het wat word met mij en de airmax.
Nogmaals bedankt in ieder geval voor een evt oplossing te delen.

Groetjes Rachel.

----------


## Nell

Hallo luitjes!

Ik ben nog steeds "spray-loos" !!!
Ben inmiddels flink verkouden geweest, maar mijn Airmax bood uitkomst.
Verder heb ik hem niet meer nodig, echt geweldig om voorgoed van die spray af te zijn!


Nell

----------


## Nell

Nog steeds geen spray gebruikt/ nodig gehad........heerlijk!!

----------


## jeannette9

Ik heb airmax ook gekocht en het werkt inderdaad. Ik zou het iedereen aanraden om het in ieder geval eens te proberen. Het kost 7,95, dus ook geen kapitaal. Echt de moeite waard. Ik was 20 jaar neusspray verslaafd by the way.

groetjes jeannette

----------


## Patrick186

hallo ik heb hem ook besteld en krijg hem morgen met de post maar zet een groot ???? want is het niet zo dat de neus vlies opzet en daardoor alles achter in de neus dicht gaat zitten nogmaal ik hoop echt dat het werkt want ik slaap niet meer je wordt er dol van toch.
Morgen weet ik ook meer
sterkte

----------


## Tja

Ook ik heb em besteld.

Hoor er veel positieve verhalen over. natuurlijk heb ik de vingers-in-je-neus tip uitgeprobeerd en zelfs dat gaf me al meer lucht...maar goed kan moeilijk de hele nacht en dag met mijn vingers uiteen getrokken in mijn neus gaan.

Ik denk dat ik hem overmorgen binnen krijg. Laat zeker mijn ervaringen weten!

@patrick...ik ga door dezelfde hel momenteel...maar kom op, samen staan we sterk!

----------


## Tja

En patrick?

Heb jij hem al binnen en belangrijker...werkt ie?

Ik hoop hem morgen in mijn brievenbus te vinden.

----------


## Tja

Vandaag kwam de Airmax binnen en die heb ik vanzelfsprekend gelijk geprobeerd.
De kant waar ik met Nasonex spuit, is per direct helemaal vrij.

De kant waar ik nog met neusspray spuit, niet...misschien dat ik een tikkie verschil merk maar alleen hiermee zou ik het niet redden hoor!

----------


## AnnaMC

Ben ook zo ongeveer 6,5 jaar verslaafd aan de neusspray. Het begon toen ik een keer heel erge voorhoofdholteontsteking had en verkouden was. Sindsdien nooit meer gestopt. 
Vervelend om elke keer weer een flesje bij je te moeten hebben, je weet dat het niet goed is maar kan gewoon niet meer zonder. Ik las dus ook hier over de airmax en heb het gelijk besteld op www.drogistplein.nl voor € 7,15 excl. verzendkosten. Ben erg benieuwd, krijg het zaterdag binnen. Ik hoop dat ik er vanaf kom. Heb nu heel vaak hoofdpijn en denk dat het ook van de neusspray komt. Laat jullie weten of het helpt.

----------


## Tja

Beter vraag je je huisarts om Nasonex,

In combinatie met deze airmax werkt dat nog t beste.

Alleen met de airmax kwam ik er niet....succes!

----------


## Mir

airmax voor snurkers of airmax voor sporters???
en ook verkrijgbaar bij Kruitvat?

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------


## quatremains

Ik weet of 'de' oplossing bestaat. Het is, zo kan ik uit ondervinding zeggen, vooral een kwestie van proberen en volhouden. Airmax, verdunnen, alleen 's nachts. Het belangrijkste is wilskracht, veel wilskracht. Na twee uur slapen werd ik wakker met een gortdroge keel. Het werd daarna 2,5 uur. Vervolgens 4 en na een paar weken afzien kon ik acht uur onafgebroken slapen en door mijn neus ademen. Eerst een gat, later twee.
Wat ik merk is dat staande en zittende houding minder last geeft dan een liggende en veel beweging minder dan immuniteit. Buiten minder dan binnen. Als je je benauwd voelt zijn er dus uitwegen. Je kunt er vanaf. Al kost het veel moeite. Ik geloof niet in wondermiddeltjes. Misschien hulpmiddeltjes, maar je moet vooral zelf willen. Het kan en het is de moeite waard.

----------


## zuten

> Ja, echt waar, ik heb DE OPLOSSING gevonden voor mijn neusspray verslaving!
> 
> Ben zelf jaren verslaafd geweest aan die rommel en ook al bij mijn huisarts geweest om er vanaf te komen.
> Kreeg van de huisarts een andere spray die ik een week moest gebruiken.....helaas hielp dat niet.
> En de (goed bedoelde) adviezen om gewoon een week te stoppen met dat spul, valt ook niet mee en is verzekerd om te mislukken mijns inziens.
> Heb heel veel reacties gelezen op dit forum en de problemen rond dit onderwerp zijn zeer herkenbaar.
> 
> De oplossing die ik heb gevonden, heb ik nog niet gelezen op dit forum, en zal denk ik voor iedereen daarom DE OPLOSSING zijn voor jullie problemen.
> 
> ...


ik neem dit door en natuurlijk zal ik het aanraden aan anderen die er baat bij hebben..

----------


## charlotterikkert

Ontzettend bedankt!
Ik heb het gekocht en ik hoop dat het helpt!
groetjes,

----------


## DokterSwiss

Dé oplossing is veel makkelijker en volledig gratis, heb mezelf zo geholpen en een vriend van me ook.

1 à 2 weken lang spuit je zoveel je maar wilt in 1 neusgat (bv. het linker), het andere neusgat laat je gewoon dichtslibben, zowel overdag als 's nachts. Zo geneest dit ene neusgat op de "cold turkey" manier.

Na deze week of 2 weken is je ene neusgat (in dit voorbeeld je rechter) afgekickt en is dit open terug op een normale manier. Nu kan je je andere (in dit voorbeeld je linker) neusgat laten afkicken door ook hier weer niet meer in te spuiten.

----------

